# Βρυξέλλες - querying



## JimAdams (Aug 18, 2012)

Καλησπέρα

Υπάρχει κάποιος φίλος του φόρουμ που να ζει στις Βρυξέλλες ;; Ψάχνω κάποιες πληροφορίες και θα με βοηθούσε αρκετά αυτό! Ευχαριστώ σας εκ των προτέρων! 


*αν δεν ποστάρω στο κατάλληλο νήμα, κάντε τα δέοντα.


----------

